# Prologo vs Fizik



## power1369 (Mar 17, 2003)

I am in the market for a new saddle to replace my Fizik Arione which is getting worn out. It has been a very good saddle for me but I am considering some of the Prologo models. Can someone tell me which of the Prologo models would most closely resemble the Arione - would it be the Scratch or the Nago ?

Thanks
Power1369


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

There are many different versions of both the Nago and the Scratch. For example the Scratch TS and Scratch Nack have a carbon/kevlar weave base and more of a hammock shape like the Fizik Aliante carbon. The Scratch Pro and Scratch Pro TR are flatter, more like the Arione but the TR has a stiffer shell. And the Scratch Pro Ti 1.4 is more heavily padded and softer. The Nago line has the same variations to some degree. The Nago has a much more narrow nose than the Scratch.

I had a 4-month love affair with the Scratch Pro TR (Team Replica) but we have since broken up. This must mean it is close to the Arione since my love affair with it lasted about the same amount of time (I am serial saddle wh**e). Anyway, I have two Scratch Pro TR at home and would gladly part with the newer one if you are interested, it is black with white/red logos, used 3x. PM me and I'll e-mail pics.


----------



## bdaghisallo1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Saddles are pretty important. If the Arione works for you get another one.


----------



## saba (Jul 17, 2007)

I am coming on max usage for my Antares. Oh wise one of Prologo which Logo is most like my Antares?


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

bdaghisallo1 said:


> If the Arione works for you get another one.


I'd agree. While it's still available and working for you, there's like zero need to try a different saddle.

Price is one thing, but so is the assurance of down below.


----------

